# Turn Down Out-of-Shape People?



## Lynne (Sep 30, 2007)

Not that you would necessarily know if someone is out-of-shape, but as school owners/instructors, do you ever have qualms about someone taking classes based on their weight, age, and so on? Do you ever suggest they get in shape before taking martial arts?

I need to lose a few pounds but I was very active before signing up for Tang Soo Do.  I think that helped me tremendously considering how rough our classes can be.  I would say it took about 6 weeks for me to get over all the little aches and pains.  I never did get sick from heat exhaustion/dehydration.  But I also drink a lot of water before a class.  My conditioning is ongoing and can always be improved upon.  I'm thinking about doing stairs!

My husband would be an example of someone who should not be taking martial arts without getting in shape first or so I think.  He's 50, he has a desk job, and he has a paunch - he could stand to lose 50 pounds.  Fifty pounds overweight doesn't mean that someone can't do the classes but he is so out of shape, I'd fear he'd had a heart attack during class.  He'd get sick for sure.  He got horribly ill one time lifting weights for the first and last time.

Certainly, people can pace themselves.  I've done that running laps and with shuffle drills - I had to stop running/shuffling, walk into the middle of the dojang and do a substitute exercise when I first started.

Sometimes, I think it is difficult to pace yourself though - everyone wants to keep up when doing kicking drills, punching drills, especially when you have people behind you waiting for their turn.  I also realize that some people don't realize they are allowed to pace themselves.  A new lady didn't realize she could opt out of an exercise like running if she couldn't keep up.  I let her know she certainly could - that we don't want anyone getting sick and that it takes time to build up endurance.

I think if I ran a school, I would worry about these things.  I have seen people in classes who need to lose about 80 - 100 pounds and they seem to do fine though.  They may be overweight but they have built cardiovascular endurance and physical strength.

Then there are people who are very, very thin and have a smoker's cough/emphysema.  They aren't in great shape just because they are slim.

How do you make the decision?  Not worry about it?  Request a doctor's note?


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 30, 2007)

In all my years of teaching I have never turned anybody away from my school. I always tell them to go at a pace that is comfitable with them until they get into the shape we need them to be at.


----------



## elder999 (Sep 30, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> In all my years of teaching I have never turned anybody away from my school. I always tell them to go at a pace that is comfitable with them until they get into the shape we need them to be at.


 

I'm about the same. I have them get a doctor's okay and fill out a form for any particular concerns, but the beginner's class is made to get people into shape, on the assumption that they're not, while still being vigorous enough for people in reasonable shape. I'd be more concerned with special conditions.I've had a student who was in his late eighties, and had to make some accomodations for him,likewise people with  serious conditions and injuries-I seem to attract them from time to time.One of my most senior students has two 5" steel rods in her spine from severe scoliocis-made rolls and falls interesting in the beginning, but she does fine now....


----------



## Kacey (Sep 30, 2007)

Being a good instructor means taking people from where they are to where they should be as fast and as safely as they are able to go there.  Turning away someone who is not in shape would severely limit the number of students who could take the class - because people who wait to "get in shape" before they exercise or take some type of fitness class generally never do start.  Anyone who is motivated enough to show up is welcome; modifications will be made as appropriate, with the ultimate goal that the student reach a point where the modifications are no longer necessary.

Have I had students I am concerned about?  Certainly - I have one now; he's 44, has Down's Syndrome, and serious problems with varicose veins.  We watch him closely, and he doesn't move as hard or fast as anyone else - but that's okay, because he's better than when he started.  He started class to get more exercise and to learn something - and that's what he's doing - and that's all that really matters.


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Sep 30, 2007)

In my opinion martial arts is for everyone.  I agree with what has been said that it's a smart idea that they go to a doctor and bring you a note saying that yes they are ok to begin a physical regimen that will do them more good than harm.  We had a gentleman join at the school where I train who was a little over 6 feet and probably around 300.  He was the biggest guy in the class, and not the fastest, but he had enough heart for 5 students.  Within 2 months of training he had lost almost 50 lbs and was getting faster and his confidence level shot up.  ​


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 30, 2007)

I've never turned a student away for fitness.  That said -- I'll reserve the right to turn someone away who is so unhealthy that they're presence will endanger other students.  And I'll definitely guide some students away from physical demands they aren't really ready for...


----------



## grydth (Sep 30, 2007)

That's one of the great things about Tai Chi/Qi Gong. Nobody need be turned away, and just about anyone can benefit. Elderly/out of shape/disabled - all can find a home.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Sep 30, 2007)

Your husband has a paunch?

Dont let him read that will you?! :tantrum:


----------



## Lynne (Sep 30, 2007)

FieldDiscipline said:


> Your husband has a paunch?
> 
> Dont let him read that will you?! :tantrum:


I know...he knows I go to this site.  I pray he won't see that remark. I worry about him though.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 30, 2007)

We have some interesting people who take our classes as well - learning disabilities, dwarfism (Cho Dan), one older gentleman around 70 or so. 

You know, a lot of people don't realize that Martial Arts is for everyone.  That's too bad.  And it takes guts to start at my age, lol.  Oddly enough, many of my classmates are in their 40's and 50's.


----------

